# Is the joey 4K worth $50 bucks from Dish?



## Abe12 (Jun 11, 2020)

I have the latest Dish hopper which gets 4K. Just got a new QLED from Samsung. Does it make sense to get a 4K joey for that new TV? Pros? Cons?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

- if you have money: pro
- dish have no UHD programming: con
- if your new TV is far away from H3: pro


----------



## Abe12 (Jun 11, 2020)

The cost seems strange as you'd think Dish would keep equipment upgraded. But I suppose not with all of the models. I get the fact that there isn't much 4K on Dish so why have a 4K joey if you can't watch anything in 4K anyway. The joey is a little distance from the hopper but I don't have disconnects. While watching old shows there is kind of a movement by the actors in a slow motion type idea. Kind of like watching all shows in a old soap opera idea. I don't know if I explained correctly. Maybe I should head to a TV forum to get maximum picture quality from it?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Whatever Joey you're using, set its output to as high as it will go or 1080 (i or p).

A TV FOrum (www.avsforum.com) would be a good idea on getting the most from your new TV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Abe12 said:


> The joey is a little distance from the hopper but I don't have disconnects.


Could you run HDMI 2.0 18Gbps cable from H3 to UHD TV ?
If yes, then your mission will be accomplished !


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

to be honest DTV has the most 4K UHD programming. also from what i read somewhere the processer in the 4k joey won't support 4K as it's not powerfull enough to do so.. wish someone would chime in and correct me if i'm wrong on that.. dish only offers 4K and not 4K UHD there's a difference


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Abe12 said:


> The cost seems strange as you'd think Dish would keep equipment upgraded. But I suppose not with all of the models. I get the fact that there isn't much 4K on Dish so why have a 4K joey if you can't watch anything in 4K anyway. The joey is a little distance from the hopper but I don't have disconnects. While watching old shows there is kind of a movement by the actors in a slow motion type idea. Kind of like watching all shows in a old soap opera idea. I don't know if I explained correctly. Maybe I should head to a TV forum to get maximum picture quality from it?


why would they invest in new hardware when they know that streaming taking over??? i get it i'm old and i like set top boxes and clickers. nothing like sitting on the couch with a cold one and pulling up the guide!!! every provider i know there boxes are atleast 8 years old.. i'm still grandfathered into TWC'S whole home dvr service!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

krel said:


> 4K and not 4K UHD there's a difference


On the site 4k = UHD

While all 4k/uhd programs are UHD ! Not 4K precisely.

May be you want to point to HDR type of UHD ...


----------

